# Electrek - Tesla self-driving smear campaign releases ‘test’ that fails to realize FSD never engaged



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Tesla self-driving smear campaign releases ‘test’ that fails to realize FSD never engaged


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Is there an echo in here??


----------

